# Greetings, once again, from Norway!



## Chrislight (May 2, 2011)

Hi Daniel and welcome to VI!

No problem with newbies - the more the merrier. :D Have fun on the forum!


----------



## germancomponist (May 2, 2011)

Welcome Daniel!


----------



## tommalm (May 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome! 

Hyggelig å se flere nordmenn her! 

-tom


----------



## bryla (May 2, 2011)

Velkommen til!


----------

